# spraying teknos paint



## jessestrum (29 Sep 2013)

hi guys is there anyone with experience of spraying teknos paint , i came across a chap who used a gravitygun and say,s he got good results . if so would anyone know the nozzle and needle set up.i,ve been down the AAA road but it was to mass production for my needs . i have a 2 litre pressure pot, i would love to hear from someone who,s had good results cheers


----------



## MrYorke (29 Sep 2013)

I just had one of their guys pop into my workshop as I'm interested in using their products. 

They are sending me a litre of each of a few paints to try......for free. 

May be worth calling them up to see what they can do for you


----------



## jessestrum (30 Sep 2013)

MrYorke":3ed6xmlu said:


> I just had one of their guys pop into my workshop as I'm interested in using their products.
> 
> They are sending me a litre of each of a few paints to try......for free.
> 
> May be worth calling them up to see what they can do for you


 thanks very much for that info, i have used it before and its the best paint i,ve used. but i,ve had no freebees , so i,ll give it a go, i sprayed it with airless pump, which was a pain when i only had a bit to spray , so i,m going to solve the problem of just useing a gravity fed gun with the right size nozzles thanks again


----------



## RogerS (30 Sep 2013)

You could also ask over on woodworkuk.com as I know Jason (jfc) has sprayed Teknos.


----------



## jessestrum (30 Sep 2013)

RogerS":2tj1ubpn said:


> You could also ask over on woodworkuk.com as I know Jason (jfc) has sprayed Teknos.


 thankyou for the advice roger i,ll look into that


----------



## MrYorke (9 Oct 2013)

5 x 1 litre paints arrived this morning free of charge. Looking forward to trying them out and compare with Morrells 2 k paints.


----------



## jessestrum (9 Oct 2013)

so envious , thanks mate


----------



## MrYorke (9 Oct 2013)

Have you asked to see a rep? They came over and were nice as pie. Worth a try. 

Asked Morrells and they don't do samples! Will have to buy minimum 5 litres of their water based stuff. Will speak to their head office and see how I get on as Morrells are just around the corner from me (new store)


----------

